# Scary giant rabbit



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://tv.yahoo.com/daytime/video/the-early-show-regis-kelly-ellen/17861288/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, he's almost as big as my dog!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dang, I thought this was gonna have something to do with Monty Python! 

Just think how much luck there must be in one of his feet...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm hungry for some hossinfeffer ....where's my COOK!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is a belgim giant, but they are normally only 20 pounds! I WANT THE 40 POUND ONE!!!! he is sooooo CUTE!!!!!!!

and Roxy, He is BIGGER then my dog!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Damn, that's a lot of wabbit stew!


----------

